# بخش دانش آموزی > منابع کنکور > منابع زمین شناسی >  منابع زمین شناسی نظام قدیم؟

## sasaord

سلام . دوستان من اصلا آشنایی به درس زمین شناسی ندارم . میشه در باره ی انتخاب منابع و نحوه ی خوندن این درس کمکم کنید ؟ درصد 40-50 میخوام. ممنون :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Romina_kh

والا من آبی و نشر برد چلاجورو دارم ولی میگن کافی نیس:/

----------


## Dmz.official

جامع مهروماه رو تهیه کنید و برای مطالعه یک بار کتاب رو بخونید و مطالبی که تو کتاب هست ولی تو مهروماه نیست رو به مهروماه اضافه کنید ( البته این مطالب خیلی کم هستند و بیشترشون تو مهروماه هست ) و بعد فقط مهروماه رو بخونید
موفق باشید

----------


## mho

به نظر من *هفت چیز خیلی سبز* بهترینه هم حجمش خوبه هم تعداد تستاش اوکی هست

----------


## Neo.Healer

من هم مهروماه دارم هم خیلی سبز
جفتشون خوبه 
خیلی سبز زیادی مختصره
بنظرم مهروماه به صلاحتره

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*منم مهر و ماه دارم.
بنظرم مناسبه!

*

----------


## Amin6

متن کتاب درسی + جمع بندی مهروماه

----------


## sasaord

*نظر دوستان درباره ی کتاب آقای چلاجور چیه؟*

----------


## Bozorgvar aziz

بانک تست زمین زیر ذره بین

----------


## نگارخانم

> سلام . دوستان من اصلا آشنایی به درس زمین شناسی ندارم . میشه در باره ی انتخاب منابع و نحوه ی خوندن این درس کمکم کنید ؟ درصد 40-50 میخوام. ممنون


سلام  دوست عزیز
من دی وی دی دکتر چلاجور آفبا رو دارم درکنارش کتاب نشر بردشون هم دارم واسه من خوب بوده

----------


## F.hmd

40~50 درصد زمین؟ :Yahoo (39): 
اگه واسه داروسازی میخواین من بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم روی شیمی و زیست بیشتر برنامه ریزی کنید تا زمین شناسی
قطعا زمین موثره ولی نه اندازه زیست و شیمی
چون ضریب زیست و شیمی 12ئه هرکدوم ولی زمین 3
درسته زمین خوب میبره بالا ولی کم بودن اون دوتا فجیع میاردتون پایین
هر منبعی هم انتخاب کنید مناسبه
فقط روش مطالعه ش رو پیدا کنید
یعنی مرور فراوان و بررسی تست های سراسری
موفق باشید

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

مهروماه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## _Senoritta_

کتابو بخون کنکورای سالای قبلو بزن

----------


## gray girl

این دقیقا سوال منم بود  مرسی استارتر
ولی عایا لازمه 50 درصد زمین واسه دارو؟ چقد تاثیر میزاره تو رتبه زیر گروه 2 مثلا؟
و اینکه واسه درصد 40 باید کل کتابو خوند یا چنتا مبحث انتخاب کنیم بخونیم؟
اصلن تو هفته چند ساعت زمین باید خونده بشه؟ :Yahoo (17):

----------


## mehrdadns

@zaminshenasiii
تو کانال جوین شین

----------

